# Can't disable bios shadowing



## PCKP (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi;

I have been trying to install XP home for the 1st time on an older Compaq presario and keep getting Stop error messages. The errors refer to disabling BIOS shadowing, which is enabled, also system video BIOS is shadowed. But there is no where to disable shadowing in BIOS. The BIOS is Phoenix-Award ver. 6.00pg. I have tried reseting CMOS via jumpers, but the shadowing is still there. Earlier I was getting Hal.dll not found - error code 7 messages. Any suggestions?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi PCKP,
Welcome to the forum.
Can you give us some specs on this PC (make, model, CPU, Ram). Is this a copy of XP or an original CD? I would run memtest to be sure you RAM is in good working order. Bad RAM can give you a list of errors. I would then see if there is an update for your BIOS. 
Thanks


----------



## PCKP (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi;
Compaq Presario, AMD Athlon 64, 512MB DDR one module, 250GB Western Digital HD, XP Recovery CDs from Compaq/HP and an Original XP Home CD were both tried. Ran Memtest and memory passed. I have used many of the tools on UBCD for troubleshooting. There is an update for the BIOS but it has to be run from the desktop (which I can't get to) and there is no Floppy drive.


----------



## haemo (Jan 13, 2009)

take out your ram and stick it in the freezzer for 1-2min
take out your cmos battery
now boot your pc -obviously not a lot will happen.
turn off pc.put back in cmos 3.5v battery,resset jumpers 10 sec hold.
reboot pc again.
shutdown pc again.
put ram modules back in
reboot pc.
if still same.sorry,it worked for me on an old 500mhz hp/presario.the ram checked out ok before idid all the aforementioned but even changing the ram 3 times to different brands and sizes ,didnt stop shadowing.good luck:wave:


----------

